# Squirrel dog hunters  Roll Call



## mag shooter (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm fresh off the turnip truck and to save time I want to hear from the squirrel dog hunters ............ that way I'll know who knows what's gonin on


----------



## state159 (Oct 27, 2009)

I have some feist dogs that I hunt in south GA's WMAs. The bloodlines are Barger and McAndrews.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Oct 27, 2009)

I am kinda new still, but love to run dogs.  Have a Parnell fiest.


----------



## Quercus Alba (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm eat up with it. I've got a carolina cur and a little mountain cur.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Oct 27, 2009)

I've got a Barger Stock Feist and a Sport/Cauley bred feist that I hunt in NE Georgia.


----------



## mag shooter (Oct 27, 2009)

Good deal fellas , our season came in the 3 rd. of this month . We had some cool weather and I've been a few times but it's still a little green . Normally I don't get real serious til around the first of Nov . , and Dec. and Jan. are our best months .

Dog in my avitar is a Jack Russell , yea she don't much look like one but her 7 litter mates were postcard Jack's . Don't matter though as she loves to squirrel hunt and has made a pretty fair tree dog .

lookin forward to talkin squirrel dawgs with ya'll


----------



## R G (Oct 28, 2009)

Though I had rather hunt squirrels with dogs until I can get another good one I am still hunting for a dog.


----------



## Brian Groce (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a Rat Terrier and a Feist I am trying to train now.  I'm in the wearing out boot leather stage now.


----------



## howl (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh, look. A chance to brag on my pups...












Leaves are thinnin' out here.


----------



## wildlifecory (Oct 28, 2009)

I hunt Mountain Curs on coon and squirrel


----------



## mag shooter (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks  like quite a few sqdog folks here 

Howl ........... take every chance ya get  fine lookin dogs too !!!!!!!!!

If I have any luck this year ............... ya'll will be sick of lookin at my pictures


----------



## Nga. (Oct 29, 2009)

I been known to chase a squirrel or 2 with a dog.


----------



## John Porter (Oct 29, 2009)

Got me a new Mt. Fiest 2 weeks ago. Will be putting up pics in the next week or two when we lose some leaves.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a Mt. Fiest that I've just started to train. Hopefully one day I'll be hunting.


----------



## c1blackboy (Oct 31, 2009)

My PCC's are coming along good. I just spend to much time at work and not enough in the woods. The leaves are starting to thin and I have been finding more,


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Nov 1, 2009)

Just had to add a pic of Marty, he spent almost a month in a training pen is doing well.  Took him out yesterday for his first real run, no trees but he did real well.


----------



## AMMO (Nov 1, 2009)

I hunt Mtn Curs in North Ga.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Nov 1, 2009)

I hunt Barger Stock Feists.


----------



## mag shooter (Nov 1, 2009)

You guys have some fine lookin dogs !!!! Most all my huntin buddies hunt " cur " , I may even have to try one . I like the looks of that Barger dog ............ I'll be glad when the leaves are down


----------



## ryan_beasley (Nov 2, 2009)

I usually start my coonhounds off on tree rats, but I don't have any hounds ready for this year.  I have 210 acres LOADED down with em if anybody needs a good spot to go one morning or afternoon with us.  I know its tough for us to find spots to coon hunt so just offering.  The girlfriend and I would love to watch a good dog work and your welcome to shoot what you want.  We're located in Wayne County.  Ya'll have some really nice lookin dogs!


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 2, 2009)

I have a brindle mountain cur that Chris [c1blackboy] gave me. I hope to use him to introduce as many kids as I can to this fine sport! Thanks,Chris!


----------



## wood-reader (Nov 2, 2009)

I have porch pooches with sport blood and two have 1/4 Cauley blood x 3/4 Sport.


----------



## stickrod (Nov 4, 2009)

I hunt with a cur treeing cur named Rip. I'm in Rincon Effingham county.


----------



## Phildee (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a female fiest . She is 11 months old and is really starting to figure it out. She just came back from the "dog whisperer " woodys member Jeff Raines, for some basic training. She has treed squirrels every evening since returning. Thanks Jeff !!!!


----------



## pepperrocks (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a female Jack that absolutly love to torture tree rats, she hasn't caught one but has caught 6 rabbits though, people can say what they want but you get a dog with a good blood line its a beutiful thing to watch. Because she has done it on her own, because I don't know squat!! About teaching her.


----------



## Roberson (Nov 5, 2009)

man,ya'll are making me wanna get a dog. Been squirrel huntin' since I was a little taller than my rifle. my  buddy hunts with dogs. sounds like fun. Where can I get a good dog?


----------



## mag shooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Gatorcountry said:


> man,ya'll are making me wanna get a dog. Been squirrel huntin' since I was a little taller than my rifle. my  buddy hunts with dogs. sounds like fun. Where can I get a good dog?



As far as I'm concerned ........... it's the most fun ya can have with your clothes on  

Hunt with as many different breeds as you can before commiting to one . What I might like in a dog , you may not .
Black mouths that I've hunted with seem to want to hunt deep , some Mnt. curs like to get deep quick . Most of the feist breeds are closer hunters .  I'm old, fat , and slow so I don't want a 600 yard dog .

Check your local trade papers and newspapers , anybody wanting to sell a dog should be willing to take it and you to the woods so you can see the dog in action . Finished dog is gonna be expensive , pups will be a lot less and you take some chance with them . Although their sire and dam may be jam-up squirrel dogs it doesn't guarantee all the pups will be .


----------

